# How does Flora Base compare with ADA???



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

How does Flora Base compare to ADA???


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have both and I would say that they are close in the beginning but AS gets the water softer and has a much better jumpstart with the plants


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

No comparison, IME.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have heard that that Flora-base breaks up real easy.
so much so that one of the LFS have stopped selling it.


----------

